# Need help identifying a print



## TakeWalker (Feb 20, 2009)

This isn't furry-themed, but given as this is the only art site I really subscribe to, I figured it wouldn't hurt.

My parents have been trying to identify the artist of a print they got when they got married (if I'm not mistaken). The main thing is, they can't read the signature. It's a numbered print, 268/375.

Here's a shot of the print itself: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v243/TakeWalker/Print.jpg

And here's a closeup of the signature: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v243/TakeWalker/Signaturecloseup.jpg

As far as we can tell, the first letter is an F., with the period to denote first initial. The first letter of the last name is either an A, H, or St, with the rest completely unintelligible.

We've tried a lot of different combinations for the name. That's not what I'm looking for. There's always the slim possibility that someone, somewhere will know who made this piece. So please, if you have any info (and not just a guess at the name, kthx), let me know, here or in PM if you like. Thank you.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 20, 2009)

Try posting it on CA they seem to be pretty good about figuring out artists.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't suppose they've tried taking it to an appraiser?
Probably a stupid question, but I figured I'd put it out there just in case.


----------



## Centradragon (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree with the other two.  :0  

It's a very beautiful print, but I've never seen it before.  D:  An appraiser or perhaps even the owner of an art print website would be able to identify the artist for you, though.  Good luck!  C:


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 21, 2009)

It looks to like it says "Johny."
The close-up says it's more than likely not though.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 21, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Try posting it on CA they seem to be pretty good about figuring out artists.



What does this mean? o.o


----------



## Unnie (Feb 23, 2009)

What a gorgeous print~ *wants*

It looks like a first initial and last name.

The second letter looks like an A, I believe that some of it goes into the print itself, if you look hard enough you can (barely) see it attach. Or maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me.

J Amy?
J Anny?

Well, it's a suggestion nonetheless c:


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 24, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> What does this mean? o.o



Post it on Concept Art in the Art Discussion forum, they're pretty good at finding what artist did what.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree with the above. J (or F) Anne or Ame. Also, don't rule out an Anre or Arne, because it looks like an r and an n could fit there.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 24, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Post it on Concept Art in the Art Discussion forum, they're pretty good at finding what artist did what.



Ahh! I knew you couldn't have meant either California or the company that made my firewall software! 

EDIT: Err, scratch that. o.o I'm either horribly thick or entirely exhausted, because I can't find this Art Discussion or Concept Art forum.


----------



## Unnie (Feb 25, 2009)

VVhiteWolf said:


> I agree with the above. J (or F) Anne or Ame. Also, don't rule out an Anre or Arne, because it looks like an r and an n could fit there.


;o I didn't even think of F... My cursive is lacking... D8 OTL


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 26, 2009)

It looks to be along the lines of F. Hinul or something like that. :/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 26, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> EDIT: Err, scratch that. o.o I'm either horribly thick or entirely exhausted, because I can't find this Art Discussion or Concept Art forum.



Here you go: http://www.conceptart.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=132


----------

